# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  Judo vs Jujitsu?

## GQ-Bouncer

I would like to start training in Judo, could someone nail the difference between BJJ or Judo?

----------


## Sharky72

Judo is very much like Jujitsu minus the chokes, joint locks and such. I trained years ago with a little 80yr old Japanese gentleman in both.. he weighed about 145pnds and would throw me around at 210 like I was his little sister (humbling experience). I think you'd enjoy the throws, but BJJ is much more practical for the ring or the street. I assume youve trained in BJJ? If so, I think there are better options than Judo for you

----------


## GQ-Bouncer

thanks, i ask only because i was thinking of cross-training



(as a side note)
here's 67 Judo tosses i found whilst roaming the internet
http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...1788897&q=Judo

it's like a complete video

----------


## sp9

Pick this up if you want some great judo moments:

http://www.budovideos.com/shop/custo...64&cat=&page=1

I would love to learn sambo but never see it taught anywhere.

----------


## Sharky72

Great clips guys. Its funny I train my 8 yr old a couple times a week on submissions and grappling in general. Alot of his older bro's friends like to test him, just last night he pulled off a Judo style hip throw! This kid laid there, his eyes were the size of golf balls and all I could do was think, thats the last time that ones gonna test him.. such a proud Dad. Btw my boys got a heart of gold,he knows how I feel about bullys, but man can he switch that button. 
Point being Judo is an awesome style.

----------


## BOUNCER

> Judo is very much like Jujitsu minus the chokes, joint locks and such.


Your joking right?. Juniors aren't allowed chokes and armbars, thats it. I guess you trained when you were a kid.




> I think you'd enjoy the throws, but BJJ is much more practical for the ring or the street. I assume youve trained in BJJ? If so, I think there are better options than Judo for you


This is a never ending debate on most BJJ and Judo boards so I won't go into it here.

----------


## BOUNCER

GQ check out www.judoinfo.com

Judo was developed from JJ. Jigoro Kano took what worked in JJ and incorporated it into Judo, and basically discarded the rest.

Watch some Judo and BJJ competitions and I bet you'll fall asleep watching BJJ being fought.

----------


## sonar1234

> thanks, i ask only because i was thinking of cross-training
> 
> 
> 
> (as a side note)
> here's 67 Judo tosses i found whilst roaming the internet
> http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...1788897&q=Judo
> 
> it's like a complete video


After seeing this judo does look very interesting, throws are amazing.

----------


## Gettin Big

They are both very effective, i trained in both, it depends on the instructor and what you want, if you want to compete in Judo there are alot of holds that they have taken out for safety reasons, I forget which ones they are, ankle locks are one I think, but if your Judo instructor will train you for MMA or self defense and not the sport with all the rules, imho judo is just as effective as bjj. Judo guys who take boxing, muay thai, kick boxing etc. do well in UFC and Pride. But if they just rely on Judo, they usually get the shit knocked out of them especially if they are in there with well rounded guys who can strike and play on the ground.

----------


## catabolic kid

I think Judo is cool but, too much is lost once you remover the gi.

----------


## Gettin Big

> I think Judo is cool but, too much is lost once you remover the gi.


That is true, very true, some judo schools are removing the gi's and training just like bjj are doin, the gi is useful for street fighting because most people have clothes on when you fight and you can use their shirt etc. to choke them out, but in MMA events, the gi is definately a crutch.

----------


## Panzerfaust

OMG! This is gonna get ugly.....

Judo comes from traditional Japanese Ju-Jitsu and Bouncer is correct in saying that Jigoro Kano in lamens terms made his "new" art emphasize throws as well as joint manipulation except foot locks/ankle locks. All the chokes, armlocks are there that i know of.

It is the rules of Judo that differs so much from BJJ..once you hit the mat you have a certain amount of time before you are stood up and if you are lifted off the mat you are to stop.

BJJ on the other hand is all about "newaza" or ground techniques and this is the reason most BJJ guy's are more technical/knowledgable on the mat..but at the same time a Judo guy could thorw a BJJ guy through the floor that is if the BJJ guy did'nt pull guard (which i hate, and i am a BJJ guy).

Bouncer might not agree with me in every aspect i just mentioned but this is how i have seen it.

I think it wopuld be save to put it like this:

Judo = 90% standup/throws & 10% newaza or mat work
BJJ = 90% newaza or ground work & 10% standup and throws

Another thing to mention is that BJJ incorporates wrestling techniques such as double legs, singles, ankle picks, arm drags etc...and i am sure strict Judo training does not incorporate these?


You will find some BJJ schools that rarely train standup and throws, while some are suprisingly consistent on traing standup self defense techniques.

From what i have seen, Helio's side of the family teach/drill standup self defense which has alot of throws. While Carlos' side rarely practice it.

If you are woindering how i know this, i started training BJJ under Rickson and later went to Gracie Barra. Barra was a more aggressive powerful Jiu-Jitsu that relied mostly on mat work and wrestling drills whereas with Rickson we would do standup and ground but was always told to "relax, take your time".

It killed me when i swicthed over to Barra, my instructor was like "Move it, Go Go Go"...lol

----------


## BOUNCER

> Bouncer might not agree with me in every aspect i just mentioned but this is how i have seen it.
> 
> I think it wopuld be save to put it like this:
> 
> Judo = 90% standup/throws & 10% newaza or mat work
> BJJ = 90% newaza or ground work & 10% standup and throws


I agree with you, don't worry. But as far as double/single leg take downs, ankles picks etc, their all allowed in Judo. As a matter of fact I lost one fight recently because I'd been training BJJ, my opponent came in for a double leg and instead of sprawling I pulled guard, got picked up and slammed!. Ippon, game over!.

As for the second paragraph. It depends on the club. I train in one club which is 50/50 ground/throws (I'll leave out the Japanese terms) and the other does probably almost exclusively throws with some very, very basic ground work.

----------


## GQ-Bouncer

Is there such thing as No-Gi Judo? 

muril? you trained with rickson? that's freakin nuts

----------


## Panzerfaust

> Is there such thing as No-Gi Judo? 
> 
> muril? you trained with rickson? that's freakin nuts


Judo is always practiced in a Gi whereas BJJ is both Gi and No-Gi.

Yep, started with Rickson back in 1999 right before he signed to fight Funaki, Rockson was still alive at the time although i did not roll with him, i think he was nursing an injury at the time. Everyone was around at the time, Royler, Limao, Barreto. Another thing was i remember at the time when you saw a blue belt, it was like "Hey there is a blue belt, lets try to roll with him" and today they are everywhere. Boy how BJJ has grown since then and even i started late as Rorion was teaching out of the garage back in 88'..Ricksons first American BB (Chris Saunders) trained with them in the garage in Torrance. I trained alot under Chris and took many of his seminars.

----------


## GQ-Bouncer

> Judo is always practiced in a Gi whereas BJJ is both Gi and No-Gi.
> 
> Yep, started with Rickson back in 1999 right before he signed to fight Funaki, Rockson was still alive at the time although i did not roll with him, i think he was nursing an injury at the time. Everyone was around at the time, Royler, Limao, Barreto. Another thing was i remember at the time when you saw a blue belt, it was like "Hey there is a blue belt, lets try to roll with him" and today they are everywhere. Boy how BJJ has grown since then and even i started late as Rorion was teaching out of the garage back in 88'..Ricksons first American BB (Chris Saunders) trained with them in the garage in Torrance. I trained alot under Chris and took many of his seminars.


yeah, my club is pankration oriented, so mostly it's no-gi training - thanks for clearing that up, i assume Judo is more a traditional sport than modern MMA/BJJ 

is Rickson/Royler living in America now?

----------


## Panzerfaust

Rickson is in LA and moved into his new academy a few years back, the original academy was shared with a Karate school off Pico Blvd.

Royler lives in Brasil and is head instructor at Gracie Humaita with Rolker also teaching.

Judo is more traditional i think, BJJ is more modern but i guess it could be argued..maybe a better question for Bouncer, dpends on what you mean by traditional?

----------


## BOUNCER

> Judo is more traditional i think, BJJ is more modern but i guess it could be argued..maybe a better question for Bouncer, dpends on what you mean by traditional?



More traditional in what sense?. Judo is Japanese so you have all the usual Japanese courtesies (sp'ing) to observe. I can't help but point questions regarding Judo to www.judoinfo.com here's a page on that site which might answer some questions regarding traditions

http://judoinfo.com/principles.htm

From reading this and other American based Martial arts boards I've observed one thing regarding BJJ and Judo, the _prices charged._ To me most of you guys are paying crazy fee's for BJJ instruction and a pitance for Judo!. That might be an important consideration in deciding which style to go for.

----------


## Panzerfaust

> More traditional in what sense?. Judo is Japanese so you have all the usual Japanese courtesies (sp'ing) to observe. I can't help but point questions regarding Judo to www.judoinfo.com here's a page on that site which might answer some questions regarding traditions
> 
> http://judoinfo.com/principles.htm
> 
> From reading this and other American based Martial arts boards I've observed one thing regarding BJJ and Judo, the _prices charged._ To me most of you guys are paying crazy fee's for BJJ instruction and a pitance for Judo!. That might be an important consideration in deciding which style to go for.



I agree, if you train under a Gracie you are gonna pay some $$$, then again alot of the no names that are getting BB's are trynig to charge alot more than they are worth.

I paid $90.10 a month for unlimited training

----------


## GQ-Bouncer

I guess you could argue BJJ is mode identifiable in pop-culture,
with the (relativley recent) introduction of MMA in western societies

----------


## Gmill13

Pull a single leg, on a good Judoka and he's gonna grab the backside of your belt and throw you with a nice Uchi MATA!!!!
Also, I grapple all the time in Judo. I train at Pedro's school and we do lots of Newaza!!!!!! I do love single legs though I wrestled in highschool so sometimes I instictly go for a double leg takedown(morote Gari) but for the most part I try to keep my head high and execute good technique. A good Judoka like Neil Adams or Jimmy Pedro, in my opinion could hold their own against some good grapplers and they may have the advatage too. ITs pretty parralyzing getting thrown, then dragged into a submission. My friends a purple belt at a gracie school and I catch him in Kata Gurama and Seo nage every now and then and turn right into a pin and usually work a kimura from there. They get like throw shock man its pretty cool

Huge misconception though is that there is no ground work. There is just as much ground work in Judo as there is in jiu jitsu except for leg locks. However, being the dynamic of the sport JUDO, guard isnt always as prefered as it is in BJJ, you dont get point for knees on the stomach but you can get pinned and lose, unlike in BJJ. Also in Judo, you need to be more explosive and quicker on the ground, the second you look like you got nothing going on the ground or you get locked in full guard, expect to stand up!

However I love both disciplines and practice both.


PS anyone notice the last pride card was full of JUDOKA's???

----------

